# Powells Malt



## kirem (7/5/08)

Does anyone know what is happening at Powells?

I know they moved, they had some quality issues - mould etc. They were inexpensive and when the malt was treated appropriately the results were pretty good.

I also know they did floor malting.

Does their new premises have floor malting?

Are they still selling to homebrewers?


----------



## Jazzafish (7/5/08)

I tried to look them up recently and had no luck. Ended up joining another local bulk buy instead. Mind you that this wasn't searching all that hard as the bulk but was pretty good.

Yeah there was some single infusion mashing issues in terms of extraction, but it tasted great. It was the base to the beers that won my first competition so I have a soft spot for it.

Let me know if you track it down


----------



## Batz (7/5/08)

I have no idea what's happening with Powell's these days,but I think I have Grant Powell's mobile if your serious about this.PM me

Batz


----------

